# Hypo hypo anyone?



## sazzy33 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello. I am new to this forum. I am a woman with hypertrophic hypogonadism. I have never met anyone with the same condition.

I have a little boy who is 2.5 and concieved using the GNRH pump which only took one cycle. Have returned to hospital for round two and have been told they can no longer off the pump but are dishing out the hmg injections. 

I would be interested to know if anyone with the same condition or similar has any experience or may even be going through the daily injection route now. I think i assumed it would be as straightforward as the first time and although i am so grateful to have one it is suddenly dawning on me that i may have left it too late for number 2.

I have no idea what to expect or how often i will be injecting! a bit nervous and the waiting to begin doesn't help!


----------



## sazzy33 (Oct 18, 2013)

anybody?!


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello there,

I believe I'm who you are looking for! You won't find anyone else with HH on here I promise I've tried.

Can I just check (as I've gone through this before) do you have confirmed/genetically tested HH? Someone once said 'oh yeah me too my periods stopped at 15'!!! Err, right, no, that's different then!

I'm surprised you were given the pump, my endos and docs in Edinburgh said it was very much frowned on now to use it because of its hard to monitor-ness. With our condition you need much more specific control over the FSH and LH levels in order to safely grow eggs without overstimulating. But clearly you were thankfully safe and successful so that's great.

The injections have given me a beautiful 11 month daughter and I hope to start them again after my wedding next year. They were very effective but need extremely careful monitoring much more than the pump so you may find it more invasive being at hosp 2/3 times a week for internal scans. 

There is a (secret) ******** page you can access through searching 'Kallmanns links and help' - since HH is the little sibling of Kallmanns everything is referred to as that but it is still our condition too (I'm sure you know all this, its just the ******** page is really good!)

Laura x


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh yeah sorry I forgot!! You are lucky to be a HHer who responds to GnRH (and therefore the pump worked) as my brain didn't respond at all, which is apparently very common with congenital hh!


----------



## sazzy33 (Oct 18, 2013)

Eek only just come back on here as the replies didn't come flooding in. Defo HH. I never started period or developed at all. Went on HRT at 18. Been on HMG injections and 8 weeks preg. Just started discharges a horrible concoction so having to see what happens there. My pituitary works fine it is my hypothalamic that doesn't get the message across. I will check out the ** page. thanks


----------

